# bid proposal forms



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i know this has been asked several times but i cannt seem to find anything that i exactly like to get some idea's from. im searching to update and put togather a biding form that has a little more color to it sort to speak.

id like something that looks alot more professional. something you look at and say wow that looks very good. 

well im not a creative person and am having a hard time coming up with something that i can use that works for me.

if anyone would be so kind to post up some pics of what they have or are using to get some idea's from i would greatly appreicate it.


----------



## snownice (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the download center for contracts at SIMA.


----------

